
Stampit – Create objects from reusable, composable behaviors - dmmalam
https://github.com/stampit-org/stampit/
======
rektide
Can't take an existing object and compose on new functionality. That seems
like it ignores a huge chunk of what makes JavaScript great.

I did a quick fork with this gradual enrichment capability, but a lot more
work would be necessary to get it across the line, to a mergeable usable
state.

[https://github.com/rektide/stamp-this](https://github.com/rektide/stamp-this)

